# Clark County protocol test



## Totheblue (Apr 16, 2016)

Greetings all!

I have a job offer in Las Vegas but have to take the protocol test and was hoping some one could give me some insite on it. Maybe what areas to focus on or what parts hang up most people? Reading online it seems it's pretty difficult which is surprising. 

Thanks!


----------



## COmedic17 (Apr 16, 2016)

I think it's safe to assume it's over the protocols... So you should probably focus on the protocols...


----------



## FoleyArtist (Apr 18, 2016)

i took it almost 2 years ago. you just need to study everything because it'll make you a better provider and help you through fto time. i'm not sure where you're coming from but since i was a California transplant it was a whole different world vegas. i thought it was pretty difficult. i went in and out super confident, studied all week, printed it out highlighted circled underlined things, etc. and failed it the first time. 

if i remember it had a little bit of everything. specialty hospitals, formulary and alternate formulary, dosages peds/adult, repeat dosages, (don't rely on national reg dosages they can differ) expanded scope for sure. which needs telemetry req, which are peds tx considerations. 

just everything is fair game. good luck


----------



## Totheblue (Apr 18, 2016)

Great thank you for the info probiemedic!

How long do you have to wait between attempts?


----------



## FoleyArtist (Apr 18, 2016)

i believe 24hrs, cuz i initially took the bus out and had plane tickets to fly back the afternoon after the test (like i said i felt solid). but since i failed i lost out on the flight home, couch crashed at a buddies house and took the test the next day and bussed it home


----------



## BKinNV (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm in the process of learning the SNHD (Clark Cty) protocols. I came across Guardian Elite Medical Services. They have a SNHD protocol training program.  I've had a couple medic friends recommend it.  Sorry no link - not enough points yet.


----------

